# College Football 2014 (WAYWOGD/Acquisitions/Tailgates/etc)



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Football season approacheth!

Wwilson had a great idea in August Acquisitions about doing a "What Are You Wearing On Game Day" thread. The 2014 college football season officially starts two weeks from tomorrow when my alma mater plays Eastern Washington, and school is starting up for students shortly, so what better time than now to start a college football thread? Post college-related acquisitions, what you're wearing on game day/to games/the Friday before at work, tailgate pictures, stuff you see others wearing, etc etc etc...anything celebrating this great american tradition!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's an idea: let's do some head-to-head tailgating attire between the big rivals when they play. I know we'll get plenty from the Ivy contingent but we've got quite a few SEC guys here and maybe other rivals as well.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm in! I live in Kansas so there aren't many Mizzou fans here. But, I'll contribute as much as I can. We play the lowly South Dakota State Jackrabbits! At least we don't have to play Alabama this year -- until the SEC Championship game!


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm in! I live in Kansas so there aren't many Mizzou fans here. But, I'll contribute as much as I can. We play the lowly South Dakota State Jackrabbits! At least we don't have to play Alabama this year -- until the SEC Championship game!


No offense taken...:rolleyes2:


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> We play the lowly South Dakota State Jackrabbits!


Watch your mouth.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not a big football fan here. However, I break out the rugby shirts and old frayed chinos Saturdays in fall, when it's cool enough.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Nov. 15! Orange and blue vs. red and black... It's on!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm in for this. My alma mater is playing the wife's alma mater this season and we have tickets. It has been 24 years since the last meeting.

Unfortunately, my school's colors are purple and white which limit my choices. I was thinking about just wearing what I wore as a student to the games which was a blazer and khakis. However, the game is in mid-September which, in north Louisiana, still means it will be "HOT."


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like you need some purple and white seersucker!


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

I find that no other other color combination suits fall quite like Chicago Maroon and Burnt Orange...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Sounds like you need some purple and white seersucker!


I could use orange and white seersucker, if anyone happens to see any in 38R/32x32 lol


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

*Harvard v Yale*

Through the 2013 game, Yale leads the series versus Harvard, 65-57-8. On November 22nd, 2014, my rooting interest is clear:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So, for all y'all's non-trademarked team needs, check out Apparel by SSEW. Custom-embroidered pants and shorts in a wide variety of fabrics (including every color of seersucker and even a few combos, like red and black), for under $100, $130 if you're using your own design for embroidery.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Sounds like you need some purple and white seersucker!


Yes, that would fit the bill but I could only wear it at my school's football games. Purple seersucker crosses from GTH to GFY.

I'm definitely looking at the Apparel by sew option.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Billax said:


> Through the 2013 game, Yale leads the series versus Harvard, 65-57-8. On November 22nd, 2014, my rooting interest is clear:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12207


Now THAT is cool!


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

We should have two version of this thread, one for Ivy league people on the Trad forum and keep the real football on the main thread?  jk... sorta.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This is dying quickly lol. Orange Tommy Hilfiger chinos for football season came in the mail today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4400-A8BF-8F8796C0A623_zpsqvzuntql.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> This is dying quickly lol. Orange Tommy Hilfiger chinos for football season came in the mail today:


Well, there is a couple weeks left until the season starts, man. I'll be posting every weekend once tailgating starts. I did just pick up a red Criquet polo for tailgating.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

*St. Columba*, take note - I'm calling you out for a fit battle on November 29th. :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> *St. Columba*, take note - I'm calling you out for a fit battle on November 29th. :biggrin:


Now that is a GTH sartorial glove to the face!


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

War Damn Eagle!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

War Tide! Roll Eagle!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> *St. Columba*, take note - I'm calling you out for a fit battle on November 29th. :biggrin:


Man those are great, I wish my school had some. The best I could do would be finding a ton of small patches and having my tailor sew them on lol


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^I wish I would have snagged a pair of those when they were making them for my school (OU). I suppose their contract ran out or something. The same thing happened with their Columbia collegiate gear, but I was lucky enough to have picked up an OU vented fishing polo right before they disappeared. It's been great for those hot early season games.


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Man those are great, I wish my school had some. The best I could do would be finding a ton of small patches and having my tailor sew them on lol


UT? Do you prefer Khaki or Orange?


----------



## jddillard3 (Jun 7, 2013)

At the D-II National Championship game. Probably around 40-50 degrees with 15+mph winds if I recall, hence the technical jacket and not a more trad inspired blazer topcoat.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

fshguy said:


> UT? Do you prefer Khaki or Orange?


Sam Houston State


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

Ouch! My bad.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Sam Houston State


National Runners Up two years in a row!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Sam Houston State


Betcha SSEW can knock up something that'd work . . .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RT-Bone said:


> National Runners Up two years in a row!


https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4247-A2CC-ED402077104A_zpsnxfnpete.jpg.html

the bling is still just as big if you go undefeated for the rest of the season 



Reuben said:


> Betcha SSEW can knock up something that'd work . . .


Im definitely looking into them, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Betcha SSEW can knock up something that'd work . . .


I looked there but the lead-time was right on the cusp for when I'd need it. Wasn't your experience about 6-8 weeks?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> I looked there but the lead-time was right on the cusp for when I'd need it. Wasn't your experience about 6-8 weeks?


I was told around 2 weeks and ordered last weekend. I had time added because I requested a fabric they didn't have in stock (had to ship it from California to NY), but a lot of time taken off because I didn't want any pattern. Can't hurt to call and ask if there's any way to hurry it along, right?


----------



## colorvision (Aug 7, 2014)

Country Club Prep seemingly has a decent selection of tasteful collegiate wear, though I've never ordered from them. And for schools not represented, the 'Ladies Love Old Money' T-shirt is on clearance. Classy.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Bump-time!

Gonna be a hot rainy Saturday afternoon down here in the Loveliest Village...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

wwilson said:


> Bump-time!
> 
> Gonna be a hot rainy Saturday afternoon down here in the Loveliest Village...


I was thinking earlier this morning of restarting this thread lol, I'll post in here on Friday what I wear to work.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerpac said:


> We should have two version of this thread, one for Ivy league people on the Trad forum and keep the real football on the main thread?  jk... sorta.


That's sort of how Michigan perceived Appalachain State when we played( AND BEAT ) them several years ago! I don't think that will happen again this weekend. As a side note just after that game our campus book store sold out of Appalachian tee shirts to OHIO STATE fans who promptly wore them to the Michigan/ Ohio State game.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Will be watching the Tide dismantle the Mountaineers in Tuscaloosa - at the in-laws. I'm thinking PRL shorts and OCBD with camp mocs. Very casual. Wearing the quientessential SEC/ACC trad hat. Any guesses?

But red chinos to work on Friday.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

If any of your team's colors are red, I have the perfect blazer for you. It's a red Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets size 42L. Game ready!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

WillBarrett said:


> Will be watching the Tide dismantle the Mountaineers in Tuscaloosa - at the in-laws. I'm thinking PRL shorts and OCBD with camp mocs. Very casual. Wearing the quientessential SEC/ACC trad hat. Any guesses?
> 
> But red chinos to work on Friday.


Thank a God you're talking about the West Virginia Mountaineers! I couldn't imagine our former AD scheduling TWO massacres in one year for the Appalachian State Mountaineers-/;


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> If any of your team's colors are red, I have the perfect blazer for you. It's a red Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets size 42L. Game ready!


I'd pay good money for one in a 40R, but that's a lot of tailoring for Bruce Baldone. Bummer.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

fishertw said:


> Thank a God you're talking about the West Virginia Mountaineers! I couldn't imagine our former AD scheduling TWO massacres in one year for the Appalachian State Mountaineers-/;


Ha, no. It's the Chick Fil-A Kickoff Classic in ATL. When we scheduled the game WVU had just come off a ten win season - last year was a bit of a disappointment for them, but I'm looking forward to a good game Saturday. Holgo is a good coach.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> If any of your team's colors are red, I have the perfect blazer for you. It's a red Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets size 42L. Game ready!


You mean 44L, right?


----------



## jddillard3 (Jun 7, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> If any of your team's colors are red, I have the perfect blazer for you. It's a red Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets size 42L. Game ready!


I might need to see this red first


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The game day thread is finally appropriate lol. Today at work:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4558-B46D-4A59E46E8C49_zpsmuzh4si4.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The game day thread is finally appropriate lol. Today at work:


Seeing that bowtie, reminded me a Vineyard Vines tie that I acquired sometime back...

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01152/DSCN0925_zps06ad43e0.jpg.html


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The game day thread is finally appropriate lol. Today at work:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4558-B46D-4A59E46E8C49_zpsmuzh4si4.jpg.html


Nicely done!


----------



## JGBigGreen (Feb 9, 2012)

Though I bleed Green, my current employment has made me a Bulldog fan as well (when they aren't playing the Big Green!) I look forward to seeing Yale trounce Harvard, but am even more excited about the Yale/Army game!



Billax said:


> Through the 2013 game, Yale leads the series versus Harvard, 65-57-8. On November 22nd, 2014, my rooting interest is clear:
> 
> 
> View attachment 12207


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a little bit of color for tonight's game...

Thirfted AU shirt from previous coaching staff
BB Lightweight Advantage Chinos
LE Belt
Sperry A/O's

Please pardon the wrinkles...tough morning with the 3-year old!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

wwilson said:


> Just a little bit of color for tonight's game...
> 
> Thirfted AU shirt from previous coaching staff
> BB Lightweight Advantage Chinos
> ...


Is that a patch madras shower curtain? If so: DO WANT :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Is that a patch madras shower curtain? If so: DO WANT :eek2::eek2::eek2:


Pottery Barn Kids...Good luck, it's been long discontinued.  We looked long and hard and got one of the last ones IIRC...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Is that a patch madras shower curtain? If so: DO WANT :eek2::eek2::eek2:


https://www.justmadras.com/category_58/Shower-Curtains.htm
https://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_...URTAIN RETIRED BRAND NEW&_itemId=230956292446


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Good work. I accidentally wore purple today, War Eagle Anyway!


wwilson said:


> Just a little bit of color for tonight's game...
> 
> Thirfted AU shirt from previous coaching staff
> BB Lightweight Advantage Chinos
> ...


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

My Alma Mater took on the other big In-State University this past Saturday. My school was the away team. Due to some family political connections, the Classic Beauty and I sat in the President's box. It was very posh and all, but, this being my second visit to a stadium sky Box, I've come to conclude I'm not cut out to be a Sky Box kinda guy. Put me with the REAL fans - any day!

I had a conflict for this in-state rivalry game. I jocked it up for my Alma Mater - long ago - as a Sprinter and Long Jumper, while my Great Nephew is a 6'6"  280 pound O lineman for the Home teams' Football squad. So, for the pre-game dinner the night before and the day after the game when my school had emerged victorious, I wore the following:





































Despite the Alma Mater pulling out the victory in the last few seconds, the best part of the entire trip was visiting at the after-game dinner with my Great nephew, his parents, and his Grandparents. God help me, I love jocks, I love talkin' to jocks and I love hangin' around with Jocks!!! I was in neutral attire for that part of the event, wanting to show respect to the young man and his family . He's gonna be a good 'un.

Oops! I forgot to say what I was wearing: Brooks Fitzgerald Blazer, Press OCBD, Hober Grenadine tie, Royal Silk pocket square. Press Poplins, Orvis Gold Coast Belt, Marcoliani ribbed socks, Allen Edmonds Westchester dress loafers.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Billax said:


> My Alma Mater took on the other big In-State University this past Saturday. My school was the away team. Due to some family political connections, the Classic Beauty and I sat in the President's box. It was very posh and all, but, this being my second visit to a stadium sky Box, I've come to conclude I'm not cut out to be a Sky Box kinda guy. Put me with the REAL fans - any day!
> 
> I had a conflict for this in-state rivalry game. I jocked it up for my Alma Mater - long ago - as a Sprinter and Long Jumper, while my Great Nephew is a 6'6"  280 pound O lineman for the Home teams' Football squad. So, for the pre-game dinner the night before and the day after the game when my school had emerged victorious, I wore the following:
> 
> ...


Very nice! I bet you fit in very well in the sky box. Great shoes! I guess I'm going to have bust out my black Blazer and Mizzou gold and black tie!


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah yes, I remember that as being the Social Primer BB blazer, correct? I very nearly blew money I didn't have on that...and I wish I had! You look marvelous.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Ah yes, I remember that as being the Social Primer BB blazer, correct? I very nearly blew money I didn't have on that...and I wish I had! You look marvelous.


Seconded! Would be just the thing for UGA.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, Spin & Reuben. You guys have good eyes! Only a bit of the Flamboyant Fox Hunt lining shows, but, man, does it SHOW!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Billax, I want to be you when I grow up.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I hate following Billax.  I feel so...shoddy. In my defense, I'll be in the cheap seats this weekend and it's supposed to be 92 at game time. No blazer this weekend.

At any rate, my college is playing my wife's college this weekend. There's a bit of trash talking going on in the Trad-ish house.

Pictured:
Southern Marsh collegiate collection cap
Lands End shirt
(Yes, my school colors are purple and white)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> Well, I hate following Billax. I feel so...shoddy. In my defense, I'll be in the cheap seats this weekend and it's supposed to be 92 at game time. No blazer this weekend.
> 
> At any rate, my college is playing my wife's college this weekend. There's a bit of trash talking going on in the Trad-ish house.
> 
> ...


Dude, October 18th :devil:


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

ah, a Sam Houston Grad?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> ah, a Sam Houston Grad?


Yessir! Class of '11 and '13- it explains the orange pants I wear on Fridays lol


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


>


Trad-ish, great to see another game day outfit! I'd root for those colors. I'm hoping other guys will follow us in flaunting their game day duds!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Yessir! Class of '11 and '13- it explains the orange pants I wear on Fridays lol


Well, heck, I may have to bust out the purple pants and post them here.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Travelling to my parents home for a family function and to watch the Tide crush the Gatuhs of UF. High of 85 today - I'm sporting PRL khaki shorts, red polo of some sort and and LLB camp mocs. Nothing special but quintessential all the same.

Then again, if I were a UF alum, I'd sport an oversized jersey, gold chain and jean shorts.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Hard to argue with the basics here, red and black tattersall, british khaki chinos, and an old, old UGA sweatshirt:


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

It's still kinda in-between weather in Auburn, so I wore LLB khakis, micro-gingham orange shirt and carried a navy LLB vintage anorak to the game this afternoon...


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Yessir! Class of '11 and '13- it explains the orange pants I wear on Fridays lol


A gentle nudge to Orange Fury. Purple beat Orange this weekend!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> A gentle nudge to Orange Fury. Purple beat Orange this weekend!


Im ignoring you right now 

Lol we've had a depressingly mediocre season unfortunately...


----------



## jkidd41011 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's funny to see the difference between Midwest schools and their southern counterparts as far as game attire goes.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

jkidd41011 said:


> It's funny to see the difference between Midwest schools and their southern counterparts as far as game attire goes.


That was my primary objection to Mizzou joining the SEC.

Then again, we've got Florida, so you know...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

In the middle of a six week home game drought. My only source of relief is the knowledge that it should be cool enough to break out the big guns when the dawgs return home.


----------



## jkidd41011 (Jan 20, 2010)

WillBarrett said:


> That was my primary objection to Mizzou joining the SEC.
> 
> Then again, we've got Florida, so you know...


I'd also throw in UK. One they are really a basketball first school, and anyone from the Cincinnati area going to school there is probably wearing jeans.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

WillBarrett said:


> That was my primary objection to Mizzou joining the SEC.
> 
> Then again, we've got Florida, so you know...


As a Mizzou alum, I have heard lots of objections to Mizzou joining the SEC, but our fans' apparel is a new one.

Have you seen Miss State fans?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> As a Mizzou alum, I have heard lots of objections to Mizzou joining the SEC, but our fans' apparel is a new one.
> 
> Have you seen Miss State fans?


As a recent espouser of black trousers and suit as wardrobe staples, you haven't done much for your school's cause here. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> As a Mizzou alum, I have heard lots of objections to Mizzou joining the SEC, but our fans' apparel is a new one.
> 
> Have you seen Miss State fans?


State is rivals with Ole Miss. It actually makes _sense _for them to be anti-style.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Spin Evans said:


> State is rivals with Ole Miss. It actually makes _sense _for them to be anti-style.


I'm well aware of the Rivalry between Miss State and Ole Miss. I spent a few years growing up on the Coast (Gulfport and Biloxi). In addition, my Father was an adjunct professor at Ole Miss, my brother is a graduate, as well as my Two Stepbrothers (and stepmother and the entirety of her family for generations).


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

As a Mississippi State grad and attender of games, I take offense to these comments. Y'all have obviously never been to Starkville on game day.



Spin Evans said:


> State is rivals with Ole Miss. It actually makes _sense _for them to be anti-style.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

The GF was born in Starkville, so the only offense I intended was toward she and her family . I've seen Mugshots after a game, and there are some nicely dressed folks.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Before heading out to this light night game, hows about a little bump for this thread/crosspost from WIWT:










UGA letterman's cardigan (from roughly the 1920's)
Tie bar wool tie
PRL OCBD
Southwick/Paul Stuart flannels
Florsheim imperial black pebblegrain LWB


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Very cool, Reuben. How 'bout a little press for the ring, Big Guy?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Billax said:


> Very cool, Reuben. How 'bout a little press for the ring, Big Guy?


Thanks Bill, I'm glad I could keep this old guy out where it belongs tailgating instead of locked away in a display case. The ring's from the same origin as the cardigan of course, just a significantly more recent vintage and acquired new instead of secondhand. Seemed appropriate with everything else even if I've fallen out of the habit of wearing it recently. It's become a little loose after my weight loss and I need to have it resized.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Thanks Bill, I'm glad I could keep this old guy out where it belongs tailgating instead of locked away in a display case. The ring's from the same origin as the cardigan of course, just a significantly more recent vintage and acquired new instead of secondhand. Seemed appropriate with everything else even if I've fallen out of the habit of wearing it recently. It's become a little loose after my weight loss and I need to have it resized.


Im in the same boat with my ring, I need to lose at least 1/2 a size on mine.

Im so jealous of that sweater, I wish I could find stuff like that for my school. I may look for an orange cardigan and a white "S" or "SH" and just do it myself lol. There won't be a cool story behind it, but I love the look.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

UGA certainly has reason to cheer... lol Poor Auburn.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Reuben said:


> Before heading out to this light night game, hows about a little bump for this thread/crosspost from WIWT:


Great game tonight! How the hell did y'all lose to those lousy Gators??


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Great game tonight! How the hell did y'all lose to those lousy Gators??


We lost our starting center for most of the game. You can point to lots of reasons, but that was the biggest difference in my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Reuben said:


> We lost our starting center for most of the game. You can point to lots of reasons, but that was the biggest difference in my mind.


My Noles somehow keep finding ways to win. I'm fully prepared for our luck to run out. I just pray it doesn't happen against UF!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

To hell with Tech!



Ain't nothing finer in the land that Great-grandma Annie's bourbon punch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Whatever you paid for that cardigan wasn't enough. It looks tailor-made for you.

Wearing an old LE red and white stripe oxford to pull for the GF's Miss State bulldogs.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Whatever you paid for that cardigan wasn't enough. It looks tailor-made for you.


Thank ya kindly, sir! Holding together pretty well for a nearly 100 year old sweater, isn't it? It was actually originally listed at ~$500 if I remember correctly? Or maybe $800 and then dropped to $500 after watching it for a while, I dunno. Anyway, I woke up one morning to see that I'd apparently made an offer on it the night before after a little liquid encouragement and actually had the offer accepted without a counter-offer. I was concerned that I was going to be living off rice and beans for a couple weeks but I apparently low-balled the heck out of it and got it for $100. Had the athletics acquisitions office actually make an offer at a letterman's tailgate. They shoulda known better though, I'm not giving this guy up until I've put another half-century or so of tailgates into it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> To hell with Tech!
> 
> Ain't nothing finer in the land that Great-grandma Annie's bourbon punch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't describe how jealous I am of this, you NAILED that look. That cardigan is incredible.

i wish my school had stuff like that, and here i am excited that we finally have cheap emblematic surcingles lol


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Reuben: Condolences to your Dawgs. It's hard to believe the ACC was actually 4-0 against the SEC today!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I notice there has been no love for the Missouri Tigers for winning the SEC East for the second year in a row. Last year, Mizzou was predicted to finish 6th in the SEC East and they won it. Then, this year, Mizzou was predicted to finish 4th, and we won it again!

Its a great day to be a Tiger! But, unfortunately, we have to play 'Bama in the SEC Championship. We lost last year to Auburn 42-59. BUT, Ole Miss beat Bama this year, so maybe will too!

In case, any of you would like to cheer on the Tigers this Saturday, you might want to know the words to Every True Son:

Every true son, so happy hearted,
Skies above us are blue,
There's a spirit so deep within us,
Old Missouri here's to you (RAH! RAH!).
When the band plays the Tiger war song,
And when the fray is through,
We will tramp, tramp, tramp around the Columns,
With a cheer for Old Mizzou!HIT IT!
HOORAY, HURRAH, MIZZOU, MIZZOU!
HOORAY, HURRAH, MIZZOU, MIZZOU!
HOORAY, HURRAH, AND A BULLY FOR OLD MIZZOU,
RAH! RAH! RAH! RAH!
MIZZOU-RAH! MIZZOU-RAH! MIZZOU-RAH, TIGERS!

Any time you might want to join the Tiger Nation, we welcome you with open arms!

Its a great day to be a Tiger!

A Bully for Old Mizzou!


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Reuben said:


> To hell with Tech!
> 
> Ain't nothing finer in the land that Great-grandma Annie's bourbon punch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing exciting about a coach's drifit from last Saturday's victory but maybe I will have to post something from our upcoming ACC Championship win.


----------

